# how long to wait after spraying pesticides



## skullcandy (Aug 21, 2013)

to harvest I used zero tolerance a week ago am unsure how long to wait before I harvest I did wash my plant with water to wash it off but still have no experience any here have experience with it if so how long did you wait to harvest after spraying with pesticides


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't mean to sound nasty, but i don't use pesticides that are anything but organic. I don't want pesticides in my house or even back yard.. so i have no idea, read the back of the bottle i hope it says it is for food crops at least.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 21, 2013)

I looked this up.  It is organic and can be used up until 5 days from harvest.

Product Description:

Ed Rosenthal&#8217;s Zero Tolerance stops plant pests in their tracks! This 100% herbal pesticide is made from the highest quality oils of cinnamon, rosemary, thyme and clove. Not only kills existing pest infestations fast, it repels against new attacks too! OMRI Listed for use in organic production.

Made from pure food grade ingredients that smell great (no chemy odors), Zero Tolerance is very effective against spider mites, thrips, aphids, fungus gnats and more. Completely plant, people and pet friendly and environmentally-safe so you can use it without worry &#8212; indoors or out!

Available in ready-to-use bottles or as a concentrate &#8212; 32 oz. concentrate (shown) makes 5 gallons of spray. Can be applied on fruits and vegetables up to 5 days before harvest.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 21, 2013)

:yeahthat: 

Here's the quote from FAQ on their website
"How close to harvest can Zero Tolerance be used?

Zero Tolerance can be applied up to 10 days before harvest. The oils will all evaporate over a four to five day period so there is no after-taste or oil residue."


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 21, 2013)

that is what I read too but after seeing all the post that say it's best to wait so long after using pesticides so i thought i would ask someone with experience since it was my first time using it, I got some great responses kewl but I do fell safer, P.S. whats your opinion on using some zero tolerence burned leaves to cook would you use it or cut off the dead brown parts ???


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2013)

Well, now I am confused.  What I pulled from their website said you can use it up to 5 days before harvest.

Skullcandy, I would throw the burned leaves away.  It is doubtful whether burned leaves are going to have any trics that are not damaged also.


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 22, 2013)

thg what you say makes sense I have started crumbling the burned leafs on her while she is blooming some light frost on her little leaves. I did not think to leave her longer till someone here suggested it, now I am glad I did, I can only hope the frost grows deeper and spreads more.I am still considering taking a branch and leaving the rest to mature some more before I take the whole thing down I have touched the plant while crumbing the burned ones and it leaves my fingers sticky


----------

